# Weekend Cheese Smoke



## eatlarge (May 2, 2016)

IMG_1331.JPG



__ eatlarge
__ May 2, 2016






Started with a variety. (I know, I know shoulda bought more)













IMG_1332.JPG



__ eatlarge
__ May 2, 2016






Decided to cut into butter stick size for easy slicing cracker size.













IMG_1333.JPG



__ eatlarge
__ May 2, 2016






Filled one row of the AMAZN with Pitmasters Choice Dust













IMG_1339.JPG



__ eatlarge
__ May 2, 2016






The Colby on the top left got a little lazy but turned out pretty good I think. My temp averaged about 70 for a 4 hour smoke. Now for the wait. The half spheres are Gouda and Edam. I did learn one lesson though.......don't refridge over night in the beer refrigerator.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2016)

Great job!

Very nice color!

Al


----------



## tropics (May 2, 2016)

Nice color on the cheese 

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (May 3, 2016)

EL, Nice looking cheese!


----------



## jeepsjeep (May 3, 2016)

Looks great EL!   why not refrigerate in the beer fridge?  I don't get it


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (May 3, 2016)

Looks great:)i can only assume being in a beer fridge would worsen the temptation of eating it[emoji]128515[/emoji]It would here,wife wood have to hide it somewheres


----------



## smoked alaskan (May 3, 2016)

Did someone say cheese ???
That cheese looks great, nice job !


----------



## pc farmer (May 3, 2016)

JeepsJeep said:


> Looks great EL!   why not refrigerate in the beer fridge?  I don't get it



Makes the can or bottles  smell like smoke.   I kinda like it thou.


----------



## b-one (May 3, 2016)

Looks like a nice pile of cheese!


----------



## eatlarge (May 4, 2016)

Not only all the cans, but the whole refridge! Doesn't bother me, but kinda of a surprise to my guest when they take that first pull. LOL!


----------

